
HTML 101 – Limited Time Free 2+ hour course - rheaverma
http://classes.coursebirdie.com/courses/getting-started-with-html
======
Ritabhakhyan
Can I access the benefits mentioned on Coursebirdie's homepage?

~~~
rheaverma
Yes, you can access benefits when you sign up.

------
rheaverma
If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

